# Changing between Acana varieties



## Greyghosts (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone experienced differences in changing between varieties of Acana brands? I have Weimaraners and I just started using Acana Grasslands. I am planning on switching between that and maybe Acana Prairie and the Acana Lamb and Apple. Do you think it would cause too much gastric upset?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I switch between the Fromm formulas (duck & sweet potato--chicken a la veg--etc). I would imagine the proteins/etc are close, so I wouldn't think it would be a problem. I can give one today and another tomorrow and my dogs do fine with it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would work on it. Try feeding 25% of the new stuff and move to 100% over a week, then back to the old. If it goes well then repeat with the other flavor. You would be training the gut to be more flexible. We train the gut to be so sensitive when we feed the same exact food in the same exact amount at the same exact time every day. Probably not a good idea to be so inflexible!

Sassy was a pain to switch kibbles but I got brave when cooking for her. I changed one of the ingredients in that cooked food at a time and once she had been on potato, rice, pasta, pork, beef and chicken I could then mix it up as I pleased.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I believe the Lamb & Apple is a grain-based variety of Acana - but it still has good protien sources but if you haven't been feeding your dogs a grain-based diet in the past just be cautious of their reactions when you go from Acana's grain free (Grasslands, Ranchlands, Wild Prairie & Pacifica) to the Lamb & Apple.

I personally have been including all of Acana's grain-free line in my mix and rotating through the varieties for the last few years with no issues - but I dont feed the grain inclusive so I can't tell you anything about Lamb & Apple. 

I'm a big fan of rotation, I also mix 3-4 brands together at once, I"ll stick to a few brands that I like but then I just rotate through their varieties and flavors. But I stick with grain-free, I just recently tried including a grain-based kibble into my grain-free mix and my dogs instantly got itchy dry skin, and Thumper lost hair in some spots. No more grain inclusive foods for my dogs. My current mix is Acana Grasslands, Fromm's Surf & Turf & Nature's Variety Instinct Turkey & Duck. I also use Orijen, NOW! & Timberwolf's grain-free variety. These brands I pretty much stick with in my mix/rotation as my dogs always seem to do great on all of them and the varieties.


----------

